# Tess <3



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I love her so so much<3 NO crit please



















through the 6 years that I have had her, weve been through everything. Through Pc ribbon days, to zone events, to Local shows, to state dressage. Weve done it together. I really dont know where I would be without my horse. Shes my life. A reminder that things may get better. Shes always there for me, and Im always there for her. I can't believe ive barely seen her this year. I miss her so much, no horse is ever going to replace her. Shes my best friend. Through blood, sweat and lots and lots of tears, I have stuck with her and we have worked together to be the best we can be. We have an unbelievable bond that I will never have with another horse. She does tricks with ease because she trusts me. I dont know where I would be without her. I just wanted to share these photos.

*Thankyou Tess, for being there for me. *


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's,so pretty!!


----------



## SolsticeDream (Aug 15, 2012)

What a doll! Glad you've found such a great friend.


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

What would we do without our beautiful horses!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks  
Calfboy, I really don't know  Shes one in a million thats for sure!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

As I've said before, she is a credit to her name! 

cheers from another,
Tess


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is not criticism it is a question.....Why do you always put no crit on all of your pics? I thought that was standard operating procedure for the picture section?

You have a very beautiful mare and you obviously love her a lot, which is so fantastic, so anything anyone did say that you didn't like you could ignore anyway.

 BTW it puts my teeth on edge when you type crit, *shudder* now I'm doing it to myself, Aghhhh


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha because a little while back everytime I put some photos up it would be unnecessary criticism  Now its just a habbit lol!

Yep I love her very much  Sorry I guess I could probably stop with the little reminder at the top of the page now lol! Its just a habit :/


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Your horse sounds like a real sweetheart and I can tell by the pics that she has a heart of gold. Horses like that are few and far between. I am glad you have such a great relationship with your horse.

I feel that your pictures portray very unsafe activities. The things you are choosing to do with your horse are very dangerous and you could be seriously hurt. That horse could suddenly spook, bolt or buck. No matter how well trained they are, they still have their natural born instincts. 

I know you said no critique, however, the pics you chose to post tell me that you really are trying to get a reaction. If you have been here for more than a day, then you know that the people on this forum encourage safe horsemanship. It really is our responsibility. This forum welcomes young people. All of the people that see your pics may not have a horse that will tolerate such things. If you won't think of your own safety, think about the safety of the kids that may see this and think it looks super cool and try it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandy - I'm on my mobile so I can't "like" your post - but I completely agree. Some kid might see the photos and think "oh cool I should do that too...."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Same story as JDI, on my phone so can't like Sandy's post, but wholeheartedly agree with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

sandy2u1 said:


> Your horse sounds like a real sweetheart and I can tell by the pics that she has a heart of gold. Horses like that are few and far between. I am glad you have such a great relationship with your horse.
> 
> I feel that your pictures portray very unsafe activities. The things you are choosing to do with your horse are very dangerous and you could be seriously hurt. That horse could suddenly spook, bolt or buck. No matter how well trained they are, they still have their natural born instincts.
> 
> I know you said no critique, however, the pics you chose to post tell me that you really are trying to get a reaction. If you have been here for more than a day, then you know that the people on this forum encourage safe horsemanship. It really is our responsibility. This forum welcomes young people. All of the people that see your pics may not have a horse that will tolerate such things. If you won't think of your own safety, think about the safety of the kids that may see this and think it looks super cool and try it.



We have all been young and crazy, when "you" take risks like that, the happiness you feel when you watch those pictures or even just thinking back to the time when you did it, makes it worth it.

There is a difference between taking a risk and plain stupidity, as long as it does not become a habit, or goes to far...

And yes, I believe in safety in most situations, but sometimes "you" want to live a little on the edge.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

calfboy said:


> We have all been young and crazy, when "you" take risks like that, the happiness you feel when you watch those pictures or even just thinking back to the time when you did it, makes it worth it.
> 
> There is a difference between taking a risk and plain stupidity, as long as it does not become a habit, or goes to far...
> 
> And yes, I believe in safety in most situations, but sometimes "you" want to live a little on the edge.


We all understand young and crazy, but fortunately back in the dark ages there was no one around with a camera to record my antics...if their was I may still be locked up in a high security unit for my own good:rofl: 

The trouble is today there is a certain mentality that thinks "If I saw it on the internet it must be true, or a good idea, or let me try that!" If no one actually comments and says that this is a bad idea, then certain things that are dangerous will be copied by people. Often people are not actually criticizing the person shown, but just trying to warn others.


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> We all understand young and crazy, but fortunately back in the dark ages there was no one around with a camera to record my antics...if their was I may still be locked up in a high security unit for my own good:rofl:
> 
> The trouble is today there is a certain mentality that thinks "If I saw it on the internet it must be true, or a good idea, or let me try that!" If no one actually comments and says that this is a bad idea, then certain things that are dangerous will be copied by people. Often people are not actually criticizing the person shown, but just trying to warn others.


I cant argue with that!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

sandy2u1 said:


> Your horse sounds like a real sweetheart and I can tell by the pics that she has a heart of gold. Horses like that are few and far between. I am glad you have such a great relationship with your horse.
> 
> I feel that your pictures portray very unsafe activities. The things you are choosing to do with your horse are very dangerous and you could be seriously hurt. That horse could suddenly spook, bolt or buck. No matter how well trained they are, they still have their natural born instincts.
> 
> I know you said no critique, however, the pics you chose to post tell me that you really are trying to get a reaction. If you have been here for more than a day, then you know that the people on this forum encourage safe horsemanship. It really is our responsibility. This forum welcomes young people. All of the people that see your pics may not have a horse that will tolerate such things. If you won't think of your own safety, think about the safety of the kids that may see this and think it looks super cool and try it.


Now I know why she puts no crit. at the beginnning of all her posts. I'm sorry, but this post is a bit rediculous!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Now I know why she puts no crit. at the beginnning of all her posts. I'm sorry, but this post is a bit rediculous!



No it isn't for the very reasons I have stated, check out this thread though http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/love-love-love-134899/ BEAUTIFUL pic, no need to put "no Crit (icism ):twisted: because it is a pic everyone can admire.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Now I know why she puts no crit. at the beginnning of all her posts. I'm sorry, but this post is a bit rediculous!


So we aren't allowed to be concerned for Pinto's safety and well-being? Or other members who may think "hey that's a good idea" then get hurt because their horse isn't as tolerant?


****
PT, the hug photo is lovely!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

No offence, but I think she's fine. She trained her horse to do it on command, and I don't think tess would hurt her.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

equinegirl26 said:


> No offence, but I think she's fine. She trained her horse to do it on command, and I don't think tess would hurt her.


Never seen a quiet horse take fright at something and take off?? 
My retired, wouldn't flinch at a bomb going off in her paddock, welshie who I have had for nearly 15 years will occasionally get a fright in the paddock and trot off a few steps. 
If Tess did that - the poor girl would be eating dirt in an instant and standing in that pose, there wouldn't be a great deal she could do to save herself. 

Real life isn't "The Black Stallion" equinegirl26 - horses don't think "Oh I love you, so I won't do anything to hurt you. I'll protect you from all those bad guys". No, they are flight animals, it has been programmed into their systems for thousands of years. The quietest of horses can get a fright. THAT is why people here are concerned. Obviously the OP and her pony have a great relationship.... but if anything were to go wrong, we'd be seeing a pretty significant injury. And should some kid come along, see these shots and think 'wow that looks like fun' and tries it on their not so quiet horse/pony.... what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> So we aren't allowed to be concerned for Pinto's safety and well-being? Or other members who may think "hey that's a good idea" then get hurt because their horse isn't as tolerant?
> 
> 
> ****
> ...


So if you see a person on the street smoking a cig are u going to tell them i don't think that's a good idea and shield ur children's eyes? Just teach your child common sense. Enough said.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please don't use text speak on this forum, it's actually against the rules to. 
There is a lot more wrong with the photos than just others emulating them - Tess is putting herself in harm's way (more so than just normal riding). I think it is appropriate to post speaking up against dangerous acts - kind of like when you posted the video of that poor mare freaking out in the stocks. By pointing out dangerous situations, we can alert others to the danger. 
If everyone posted "aww how cute" don't you think that others may be more prone to thinking it's a good idea?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

To the person that feels that my post is ridiculous...I am sorry that you feel that way. You are entitled to your opinion, though. My only intent was to express my opinions in a kind and considerate way. 

You could argue with me until you are in blue in the face, but I think the activities in those photos are very unsafe. As much as we try and teach our kids to be safe, they all do very dumb things because they see someone else doing them. There are some horses that would hurt someone if they tried that. 

I have already pointed out my views, so no need to do so again. What I do think I need to point out, is that the OP didn't come back to argue or act offended. She, instead, posted a very nice picture of her and her horse. I think that says a lot about the OP. That is the pic we should be commenting on.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Please don't use text speak on this forum, it's actually against the rules to.
> There is a lot more wrong with the photos than just others emulating them - Tess is putting herself in harm's way (more so than just normal riding). I think it is appropriate to post speaking up against dangerous acts - kind of like when you posted the video of that poor mare freaking out in the stocks. By pointing out dangerous situations, we can alert others to the danger.
> If everyone posted "aww how cute" don't you think that others may be more prone to thinking it's a good idea?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you please point out where I used text speak (if it is me you are referring about)


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

sandy2u1 said:


> To the person that feels that my post is ridiculous...I am sorry that you feel that way. You are entitled to your opinion, though. My only intent was to express my opinions in a kind and considerate way.
> 
> You could argue with me until you are in blue in the face, but I think the activities in those photos are very unsafe. As much as we try and teach our kids to be safe, they all do very dumb things because they see someone else doing them. There are some horses that would hurt someone if they tried that.
> 
> I have already pointed out my views, so no need to do so again. What I do think I need to point out, is that the OP didn't come back to argue or act offended. She, instead, posted a very nice picture of her and her horse. I think that says a lot about the OP. That is the pic we should be commenting on.


I'm not arguing, I'm putting my thoughts as well.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Can you please point out where I used text speak (if it is me you are referring about)


I believe it may be this


PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> So if you see a person on the street smoking a cig are u going to tell them i don't think that's a good idea and shield *ur *children's eyes? Just teach your child common sense. Enough said.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I believe it may be this


Oh. I don't consider that text speech, but if it is sorry.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Shortening words such as "your" to ur or "you" to u is text speak 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Shortening words such as "your" to ur or "you" to u is text speak
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought text speak was like g2g, lol, ttyl etc.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Same thing, that is all shortening words


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Never seen a quiet horse take fright at something and take off??
> My retired, wouldn't flinch at a bomb going off in her paddock, welshie who I have had for nearly 15 years will occasionally get a fright in the paddock and trot off a few steps.
> If Tess did that - the poor girl would be eating dirt in an instant and standing in that pose, there wouldn't be a great deal she could do to save herself.
> 
> Real life isn't "The Black Stallion" equinegirl26 - horses don't think "Oh I love you, so I won't do anything to hurt you. I'll protect you from all those bad guys". No, they are flight animals, it has been programmed into their systems for thousands of years. The quietest of horses can get a fright. THAT is why people here are concerned. Obviously the OP and her pony have a great relationship.... but if anything were to go wrong, we'd be seeing a pretty significant injury. And should some kid come along, see these shots and think 'wow that looks like fun' and tries it on their not so quiet horse/pony.... what do you think is going to happen?


Yeah, I kind of know that? I work with green horses, and i'm used to it. I've been on hundreds of horses that spook.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No need for the attitude.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Same thing, that is all shortening words


Well dang. I guess I should avoid the forum when I'm feeling lazy hahahaha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hang on, LOL better be OK, Whoops is OK OK?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The ocassional slip ups are alright - the rule of no text speak has been put in place, to avoid ridiculous posts that no one can read:

"I lyk mi poni lolz coz hes cute, he 8 a carrot the otha day coz he lyks em lolz. Well newayz i g2g, ttyl....." Get the idea?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Kayty said:


> The ocassional slip ups are alright - the rule of no text speak has been put in place, to avoid ridiculous posts that no one can read:
> 
> "I lyk mi poni lolz coz hes cute, he 8 a carrot the otha day coz he lyks em lolz. Well newayz i g2g, ttyl....." Get the idea? [/QUOTE
> 
> hahahahahahahaha gotcha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mmmm if you want really confusing text speak, try texts from DH, I rue the day we bought him a cell that he can actually text from, and I wish he could work out how to cope with predictive text. Oh well after all these years its putting some new laughs in our relationship:lol::lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha GH, that sounds like my poor mother. We bought her a mobile phone a couple of years ago, she FINALLY worked out how to text, and then thought she was really cool by shortening everything like 'those young people' - In the end, she would take longer to send a text because she'd try to figure out how to shorten it, than just texting the full word!

She would text things like "Hi K8 hru2day? I wl b l8 4 t bc i 4got 2 get the igrts 4 spag8i. lv u, m xxx"

*beats head on keyboard*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Haha GH, that sounds like my poor mother. We bought her a mobile phone a couple of years ago, she FINALLY worked out how to text, and then thought she was really cool by shortening everything like 'those young people' - In the end, she would take longer to send a text because she'd try to figure out how to shorten it, than just texting the full word!
> 
> She would text things like *"Hi K8 hru2day? I wl b l8 4 t bc i 4got 2 get the igrts 4 spag8i. lv u, m xxx"*
> 
> *beats head on keyboard*


Not going to lie, this took me a bit to read


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahah your a bit unlucky midge! everyone seems to love to start arguments in your threads


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Maddie, thanks.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

sarcasm? 
welcome


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Course it was lol!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Not going to lie, this took me a bit to read


is it sad that I could read it perfectly? that's what you get for being a gamer and a texter, I guess. lol


----------

